# Druckprobleme aus Illustrator 10 ...



## erschreckertim (14. Juli 2005)

Ich habe Probleme bei der Druckdarstellung von Linien aus Illustrator 10 (das gleiche trat auch bei Illustrator CS auf). Ein Großteil der Linien war unterbrochen und lösten sich auf. Selbst ein hochsetzen der Linienstärke brachte kaum ein besseres Ergebnis. Wenn ich streifenweise Vorabzüge und Probeplote rausholte traten diese Probleme aber nicht auf. Ein Vermutung woran sowas liegen könnte liegt im Blattformat, da dieses über ein A0 hinausging. Der Plot hatte Überformat (90x130 cm) und kam auf einem HP 1050 c plus raus.

Gibt es Möglichkeitren wie mir zu helfen wäre?  

grüsse


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich bin kein Techniker oder Treiberspezialist - aber meine Erfahrung: Druckprobleme sollten in folgender Reihenfolge behandelt werden: 1) Treiber/Druckmenü/etc. 2) Drucker/Papier - 3) Programm aus dem Datei gedruckt wird. 

Illustrator selbst „druckt“ ja nicht. Wie bei Farben versagt aber oft die Vernunft und man muss probieren.... also Treiber checken, updaten, Druckmodi ausprobieren, Papiereinstellungen etc... Es gibt da meiner Erfahrung nach keine allgemeingültigen Problemlösungen. Testweise mal aus nem anderen Programm drucken, falls vorhanden (Freehand?/Corel?). 

Grüsse,
Al


----------

